# Need A/C repair in GB



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Came home last night to a hot bed room, upstairs central unit compressor won't kick on, fan motor is running. No icing up, hope its an inexpensive repair.

Any one have a A/C company they may recommend?

Thanks for reading,

Jimmy


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Sounds like your capacitor on the condenser croaked. Its a cheap part


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Jimmy, I have a small 115v window A/C you can borrow if you want to try to cool the bedroom to sleep cool....


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Denis,

Tks much for the offer, my wife had me unpack the one in our hurricane supply pile of stuff after I suggested we deploy a blow up mattress and sleep downstairs...haha, she wasn't missing a night in her own bed, actually, I forgot that we even bought it a few yrs ago. Enjoyed humming of the blaster while I slept last night.

I am hoping its just the capacitor, Rheem 2.5 ton is 6 yrs old so, I'm thinking/hoping the compressor is still ok.

Tks again for the replies, should be able to google some A/C company local to GB.

Jimmy


----------



## davis831 (Nov 28, 2007)

Economy, 9449702.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*The Rheem Scroll Compressor has a 10 year manufactures warranty.*


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> *The Rheem Scroll Compressor has a 10 year manufactures warranty.*


Tks BT,

Good to know if we have to go that route.

Jimmy


----------



## pilotpop (Oct 1, 2007)

*AC repair*

do you want a company or a tech?


----------



## p3bowhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

He probably wants a licensed company rather than a "jack Leg".. . Mathews Heating and Air. 850-995-8678


----------

